# Anyone heard or Crown Jewel Fescue seed?



## Nomo (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm trying to schedule aeration for this fall of course. I contacted a contractor and he offered to do the entire process..aeration/overseeding/fertilization for a decent price. I told him I don't exactly trust others to put seed on my lawn because I don't know what type they use.
I usually use Revel tttf seed. He said he uses Crown Jewel seed. I tried to look it up but can't really find anything on it. I need help in deciding whether to let him do anything more than the aeration. The price he's charging comes out to less than if I let him do the aeration only and do the overseed and fertilization myself but don't want to get stuck with bad seed. I'm sure that Revel isn't the best I can get but it stll costs a pretty penny for enough to overseed 9,000 sq feet.


----------



## RockyMtnLawnNut (Jun 23, 2017)

Could be this blend:

http://www.green-resource.com/wp-co...ploads/resource_files/crown-jewel-tech-ds.pdf

It looks like it's 25% each of Escalade, Falcon IV, Greenskeeper, and Rendition


----------



## Nomo (Jun 6, 2017)

RockyMtnLawnNut said:


> Could be this blend:
> 
> http://www.green-resource.com/wp-co...ploads/resource_files/crown-jewel-tech-ds.pdf
> 
> It looks like it's 25% each of Escalade, Falcon IV, Greenskeeper, and Rendition


Thank you very much. Seems like it might just be better than the Revel I've been using the past couple years. I've also been fighting off a Bermuda infestation. Of course Fescue doesn't do well in July and August so the Bermuda tries to take over.


----------

